# TT Mk3 Sat Nav Activation



## richie72

Hi Guys/Gals.

Just bought a 2016 TT Mk3 without Nav, wasn't an option on the car I liked, so I sacrificed the functionality for a decent example. However I have heard you can activate the Nav as a retrofit. Firstly is this true? Secondly does it affect the warranty and is £250.00 I've been quoted to complete the work sound right?

Sorry if its already been asked.

Thanks


----------



## captainhero17

richie72 said:


> Hi Guys/Gals.
> 
> Just bought a 2016 TT Mk3 without Nav, wasn't an option on the car I liked, so I sacrificed the functionality for a decent example. However I have heard you can activate the Nav as a retrofit. Firstly is this true? Secondly does it affect the warranty and is £250.00 I've been quoted to complete the work sound right?
> 
> Sorry if its already been asked.
> 
> Thanks


Hello,
1. Yes it is possible to retrofit the navigation
2. You must have the "Tech Pack" to do it though.
3. No it does not void any Audi warranty (if the Audi is the one doing the retrofit ofc).
4. 250£ sounds too low for this. Who quoted this figure to you? Because let me tell you something. Audi will do it, but their price is 1300£ or +1500eur. Its on their official website.
250£ price is too low.


You must understand. The regular navigation option when you are customising a brand new TT is 1500 EURhere in Europe. Seting a price to "retrofit" it well after the fact for only 250£ makes zero sense. Because why would I bother with stoking my new TT with 1500eur option when the legal retrofit is this cheap. :lol:

It will cost more than if you just had the nav selected at the start of the customisation/ordering process thats for sure.


----------



## Toshiba

At £250 it's going to be illegally activated without licences being paid for and updates made at Audi.
This would be software piracy, the only legit way is from an Audi dealer unfortunately and it's not going to be cheap..

Apply copious amounts of lube to your backend before going to the dealers..!


----------



## cliveju

Do you have the Smartphone interface? If so then you can use the navigation in your phone instead.


----------



## SiHancox

richie72 said:


> Hi Guys/Gals.
> 
> Just bought a 2016 TT Mk3 without Nav, wasn't an option on the car I liked, so I sacrificed the functionality for a decent example. However I have heard you can activate the Nav as a retrofit. Firstly is this true? Secondly does it affect the warranty and is £250.00 I've been quoted to complete the work sound right?
> 
> Sorry if its already been asked.
> 
> Thanks


If you are happy with just audio directions you can take advantage of the vehicles Bluetooth connection in combination with selecting "Play as Bluetooth phone call" with in your smart phones navigation app, this then allows you to play music from any of your cars system sources (cd, radio or sd card) while still getting the navigation directions from you phone in a "call" format.

Not sure all smart phones support the format (Hands-Free Profile or HFP) but the latest iPhones certainly do, the advantage is you are not limited to listening to whatever is on your smart phone just to get the satnav directions because they are now sent to your vehicles audio system as a phone call which mutes the music for the duration of the instruction.

https://ios.gadgethacks.com/how-to/make ... o-0160397/


----------



## Toshiba

cliveju said:


> Do you have the Smartphone interface? If so then you can use the navigation in your phone instead.


SMI was not released until MY17 and even then you can only have it IF you ordered tech pack high.. so it's not possible.

Given how bad CarPlay is, it's better getting lost!
Not used Android version.


----------



## Omychron

Toshiba said:


> cliveju said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the Smartphone interface? If so then you can use the navigation in your phone instead.
> 
> 
> 
> SMI was not released until MY17 and even then you can only have it IF you ordered tech pack high.. so it's not possible.
> 
> Given how bad CarPlay is, it's better getting lost!
> Not used Android version.
Click to expand...

The Android navigation is quite good (Google Maps is damn clever).
Problem is Android Auto is a lot easier to use with a touchscreen. The Audi controls and Android Auto interface are not an intuitive matchup in my opinion...


----------



## captainhero17

To sum up all of this OP.
THE ANSWER to your original question is: NO! For 250£ you cannot get nav retrofit legally. Should you dare to still undergo this you WILL lose your warranty.

Original/under warranty retrofit costs more than 1300£.

Look at some alternative solutions what other users suggested: Car Play, phone mount for your phone navigation 
OR 
at this point a 200£ dedicated navigation unit. (those are better and far more accurate than the junk that Audi installed in this version of the TT. Seriously, my 7 year old Garmin Nuvi stomps it in accuracy and clarity of map and voice instructions.)


----------



## J400uk

Nav is built into all Mk3 TT models from the factory, it's just disabled for most. All the hardware and software is already there

Audi have chosen to charge £1300 to officially activate it. As you've found it's possible to do this significantly cheaper outside the Audi network. The end result is still the same 

It isn't really any different to the labour rates at an Audi garage been much higher than you'd pay your local independent mechanic.


----------



## Toshiba

You can break into curry's and take a 65" TV, or install windows on your PC and use a 'friendly' key - result is the same, it's theft...

It's not shareware, it's licenced software...
The same type of software you get when buying a PC for example, regardless of 'if' windows office or virus 'software' is pre-installed you don't have a licence to use it..using it without a licence is not legal.


----------



## stumardy

Also, just to back up what Tosh is saying, as soon as you take your TT in to Audi for a service or any other work and it's plugged in it will cancel it out as your information will not match what is on the Audi servers. Trust me I know, as it has happened in our dealership loads. You also won't get any map updates, and if the dealer wanted to be a real arse it could invalidate your warranty. MyAudi is also going through some massive changes at the mo, and will change even more in 2019 and is even more of a reason not to get a hooky copy!


----------



## captainhero17

Im a bit disappointed in the nav system on this car. The display is good but there are some quirks that irritate me.

For example on some less know roads or more complicated roads (Vienna centre) for example. The navigation struggles to show correct car positioning and also gives false voice commands (as the result of positioning your car in the incorrect lane or street). It told me multiple times to turn left where as I was suppose to turn right (there was no left turn). Because it confused my cars positioning and placed me on a different lane or something. Voice command doesn't match the map and blue line on the display & map sometimes.

You dont have this problem in more "modern cities" with updated infrastructure. Its just that the nav throws its brain out the window in cities like Vienna or Venice or Rome.


----------



## ZephyR2

captainhero17 said:


> Im a bit disappointed in the nav system on this car. The display is good but there are some quirks that irritate me.
> 
> For example on some less know roads or more complicated roads (Vienna centre) for example. The navigation struggles to show correct car positioning and also gives false voice commands (as the result of positioning your car in the incorrect lane or street). It told me multiple times to turn left where as I was suppose to turn right (there was no left turn). Because it confused my cars positioning and placed me on a different lane or something. Voice command doesn't match the map and blue line on the display & map sometimes.
> 
> You dont have this problem in more "modern cities" with updated infrastructure. Its just that the nav throws its brain out the window in cities like Vienna or Venice or Rome.


Venice ! I didn't think they had sat navs in gondolas. :lol:

Could it be that the road system in these cities has been changed in the last couple of years. I know it takes at least 2 map updates before road changes in UK appear in the sat nav.


----------



## no name

Get a tomtom and save 1000 squids for funner things :-D


----------



## captainhero17

ZephyR2 said:


> Venice ! I didn't think they had sat navs in gondolas. :lol:
> 
> Could it be that the road system in these cities has been changed in the last couple of years. I know it takes at least 2 map updates before road changes in UK appear in the sat nav.


Hahaha I meant the roads around the Venice. The actual functional parts & counties around Venice. Venice is essentially a testament to man's technological & engineering arrogance and middle finger to nature. :lol: :lol:

Yeah it really depends on the size and "importance" of the city. I trust that major cities in UK are updated with little fuss. I guess some countries are more or less "tech conscious or friendly". (I still don't get TCM in some European countries while in others I get TCM PRO). And Austria has been boycotting google maps & street view like the plague because of its "privacy concerns".

Its not just when they "rework" some roads. Its that some places like Vienna are very old cities with old roads/infrastructure. (remember they used to ride horse carriages here and at best trams). Some "half turns", "turn within a turn", multi level overpasses & underpasses confuse the GPS tracker and the maps are just not that greatly detailed to include those solutions.

Some solutions and mazes that people have made on the roads are impossible to draw out on the map and have GPS recognise where are you in that mess. :lol:


----------



## falconmick

Toshiba said:


> You can break into curry's and take a 65" TV, or install windows on your PC and use a 'friendly' key - result is the same, it's theft...
> 
> It's not shareware, it's licenced software...
> The same type of software you get when buying a PC for example, regardless of 'if' windows office or virus 'software' is pre-installed you don't have a licence to use it..using it without a licence is not legal.


In UK law a person cannot steal anything intangible, so non official sat nav operation would be an interesting issue.


----------



## M1ke H

falconmick said:


> In UK law a person cannot steal anything intangible, so non official sat nav operation would be an interesting issue.


Not true. It's theft of Intellectual Property (through piracy).

Examples quoted by the National Crime Agency include Optical Digital media, such as software and games. Copyrighted material and trade secrets are typically the types of intellectual property that are most likely to be involved with cybercrime. Piracy is a term used to describe digital intellectual property theft. Piracy might involve the theft of software, music, or digital images, and is prosecuted.


----------



## captainhero17

falconmick said:


> In UK law a person cannot steal anything intangible, so non official sat nav operation would be an interesting issue.


Uhhhhh....nope that aint right. :-|

Lets me just say. If you are feeling "brave and lonely" you should: 1. open your laptop 2. open Torrent 3. Torrent/download the new Eminem album or "Marvel Infinity wars" movie. 
Tomorrow you will be visited by your: ISP provider/representative, local Disney legal representative and postman (with a letter containing some hefty bills that will make you postpone that new alloy wheel buy :lol: )

Remember piracy IS A CRIME!  
Like that commercial at the cinema says: "You wouldn't download a car?!" :lol:


----------



## falconmick

I'll take it on the chin and stand corrected, live and learn.


----------



## phazer

captainhero17 said:


> Like that commercial at the cinema says: "You wouldn't download a car?!" :lol:


That always made me laugh, if it were possible everyone would be doing it. Analogy fail :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

phazer said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like that commercial at the cinema says: "You wouldn't download a car?!" :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That always made me laugh, if it were possible everyone would be doing it. Analogy fail :lol:
Click to expand...

Come the day of the advanced 3D printer and ......


----------



## Gh0sty

captainhero17 said:


> Uhhhhh....nope that aint right. :-|
> 
> Lets me just say. If you are feeling "brave and lonely" you should: 1. open your laptop 2. open Torrent 3. Torrent/download the new Eminem album or "Marvel Infinity wars" movie.
> Tomorrow you will be visited by your: ISP provider/representative, local Disney legal representative and postman (with a letter containing some hefty bills that will make you postpone that new alloy wheel buy :lol: )
> 
> Remember piracy IS A CRIME!
> Like that commercial at the cinema says: "You wouldn't download a car?!" :lol:


It's not necessarily the same though is it? Your laptop doesn't come with infinity wars installed on it, and if you know a bit about how said software works, can access it. Surely Audi would (like the ISP) go after the people making money from it?


----------



## pcbbc

IP crime and enforcement for businesses and consumers

IP crime and enforcement for consumers

A detailed list of IP offences including the respective penalties is available.

2.3 Devices and services designed to circumvent technological measures

(1) A person commits an offence if he -

(a) manufactures for sale or hire, or

(b) imports otherwise than for his private and domestic use, or

(c) in the course of a business -
(i) sells or lets for hire, or
(ii) offers or exposes for sale or hire, or
(iii) advertises for sale or hire, or
(iv) possesses, or
(v) distributes, or

(d) distributes otherwise than in the course of a business to such an extent as to affect prejudicially the copyright owner,any device, product or component which is primarily designed, produced, or adapted for the purpose of enabling or facilitating the circumvention of effective technological measures.

(2) A person commits an offence if he provides, promotes, advertises or markets -

(a) in the course of a business, or

(b) otherwise than in the course of a business to such an extent as to affect prejudicially the copyright owner, a service the purpose of which is to enable or facilitate the circumvention of effective technological measures.


----------



## captainhero17

Gh0sty said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhhh....nope that aint right. :-|
> 
> Lets me just say. If you are feeling "brave and lonely" you should: 1. open your laptop 2. open Torrent 3. Torrent/download the new Eminem album or "Marvel Infinity wars" movie.
> Tomorrow you will be visited by your: ISP provider/representative, local Disney legal representative and postman (with a letter containing some hefty bills that will make you postpone that new alloy wheel buy :lol: )
> 
> Remember piracy IS A CRIME!
> Like that commercial at the cinema says: "You wouldn't download a car?!" :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not necessarily the same though is it? Your laptop doesn't come with infinity wars installed on it, and if you know a bit about how said software works, can access it. Surely Audi would (like the ISP) go after the people making money from it?
Click to expand...

The example is not the same you are right.

However the core concept is. You want to activate something that was not on your purchase bill (car spec sheet). My A1 came without nav but it had the nav button and the app in the MMI menu. I just needed Audi to give me the unlock key.

That key still costs money and I did not pay for it at the beginning when I bought the car. It is an after buy option that is owned by Audi. (Which still is a good thing that you can retrofit nav 100% on a car that does not have it by Audi. I still cant believe that its impossible on Range Rover Evoque)

Anything that you wish to get for free that: has monetary value, is owned by a company and not something that you paid for; is still considered a piracy and digital stealing.

Do I think that Audi is being a @£%& for overcharging people for a simple set of 16letters (key) to activate something on a +30.000£ car? Yes ofc I do think that a low thing to do! But they own the software and its their right to protect and charge it.

Now if the maps and software was proprietary. Like on Fiat that is in a deal with Tom-Tom to supply the maps and software for their cars navigations. Then you can make the case that Fiat cant do anything to punish you if you jury rig a Nav.

However then get ready for an unpleasant call from Tom-Tom. :wink:


----------

